# 1 Year Owned, What Maintenance To Do?



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello, we have owned our 2011 Outback 250RS for 1 year now. When we bought it used, it was in good shape, having barely been used at all (Im talking one trip maybe). So now we are at a 1 year milestone and want to know what yall think we need to do as far as having the dealer (Holman RV) do for periodic maintenance. Since we bought used, we dont have a warranty.

We live in an urban area and i dont have a lot of free time to do this myself, so Im looking for some advice on what you think we should do. We have camped around 52 nights in the past year and traveled 14,000 miles.

Im thinking we need to have the roof inspected and seams caulked. Also the Axle maintenance sounds necessary after the 14,000 miles we've put on it.

What do you all think about the dealer washing the top of the RV with the special chemical?

Thank you!

Here is a list of the dealer maintenance costs.
Fridge $69.95
Furnace $195.00
A/C $52.95
Water Heater $64.95
Roof $84.95
Wash roof with product $150.00 (once a year wash)
Seams are done by hour $99/hr (check couple times year)
Slides lubed once month $17.80
Axle maintenance and break readjustment (repack bearings) $164.00


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BluegrassRV said:


> Axle maintenance and break readjustment (repack bearings) $164.00


This one needs to be done by someone that knows what they are doing. Call around for pricing. Tire stores and brake places are a good start. This does't have to be done at an RV dealer.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

All I would do is just Look it over good and Drain the Hot water heater check anode rod, replace if neccessary, Check tire pressure and Go camping. no need to spend any money if it hasnt been used alot or pulled alot. If everything works there isnt any problem. Happy Camping


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

danny285 said:


> All I would do is just Look it over good and Drain the Hot water heater check anode rod, replace if neccessary, Check tire pressure and Go camping. no need to spend any money if it hasnt been used alot or pulled alot. If everything works there isnt any problem. Happy Camping


The anode rod had a lot of corrosion on it the last time I saw it when dewinterizing. Can I clean that off with something? Thank you


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BluegrassRV said:


> All I would do is just Look it over good and Drain the Hot water heater check anode rod, replace if neccessary, Check tire pressure and Go camping. no need to spend any money if it hasnt been used alot or pulled alot. If everything works there isnt any problem. Happy Camping


The anode rod had a lot of corrosion on it the last time I saw it when dewinterizing. Can I clean that off with something? Thank you
[/quote]

No need to really clean it. Just scrape off the bulk of the loose oxide and you are done. As loge as there is 50% of the anode material left it is good for another year.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you. What about rotating the 4 tires on the trailer? As i mentioned, we've pulled it about 14,000 miles. Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BluegrassRV said:


> Thank you. What about rotating the 4 tires on the trailer? As i mentioned, we've pulled it about 14,000 miles. Thanks again, Kevin


Have that done when you get the axle/brake work done.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you. What about rotating the 4 tires on the trailer? As i mentioned, we've pulled it about 14,000 miles. Thanks again, Kevin


Have that done when you get the axle/brake work done.
[/quote]

Sounds good. I was also going to have them look at the passenger side rear tire. Its showing uneven tire ware on the outside of the tire. What do you think could be the cause of this? Thank you!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BluegrassRV said:


> Thank you. What about rotating the 4 tires on the trailer? As i mentioned, we've pulled it about 14,000 miles. Thanks again, Kevin


Have that done when you get the axle/brake work done.
[/quote]

Sounds good. I was also going to have them look at the passenger side rear tire. Its showing uneven tire ware on the outside of the tire. What do you think could be the cause of this? Thank you!
[/quote]

Single tire with uneven wear is typical of a bent spindle. That also can be inspected during the brake inspection.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who made suggestions!


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

BluegrassRV said:


> Thank you to everyone who made suggestions!


If you are going to have any major issues, it's probably going to be delamination caused by leaks. Check around all of the window and door frames. Gently press on the filon around the frame. if you see the filon pull away from the caulking, it needs to be recaulked. That involves removing the window or door, removing ALL of the existing caulk and resealing. I won't sugar coat it, it's a big job, especially if you have to do several, but your time is a lot cheaper than having delamination problems fixed.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Oregon Camper is right on!

I'll add one thing. It's easy to lube the slides yourself, no need to do it once/month, I do ours once/twice each year and we camp close to 90 days/year. However, one very important item when lubing the slides that isn't mentioned on the cans of slide lube. USE CARDBOARD OR SOMETHING ABOVE THE SLIDE TRACK WHEN YOU SPRAY THE LUBE!!!!

Why??? Well, if any lube gets on the material (floor) above the slide, guess where it goes when you pull the slide in. Right onto the floor/carpet. Not something I would want to try to get out of the carpet.

Fridge/furnace/AC should not need any routine maintenance.

WH other than checking the anode rod normally won't need anything either


----------

